# Diagrama de un epicentro audio control



## JOSE_L (May 6, 2009)

q onda me pueden proporcionar un diagrama para un control de epicentro es para un epicentro  audio contro


----------



## ronny rodriguez (Jun 8, 2009)

buenas necesito el diagrama de la fuente del epicentro audiocontrol


----------

